# Training school?



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I wanted to sign Pudding up for some more training but the school doesn't have openings until mid March and I am not sure that I want to wait so long.
Have any of you tried Petsmart training? I basically want Pudding to go for the socialization because he pretty much got the basics down. He's just shy around people and I want him to get used to it. What do you guys think?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

the petsmart by me does it in the middle of the store with some banners around the group they use as dividers, personally I think it's too distracting...and i don't see them spray it down before they bring the pups in there...so, I didnt think this was so sanitary.

i socialize my pup by taking her out with me and letting her meet new people, ofcourse everyone stops you...and I encourage them to touch/pet and say hello, explaining that i do not want her to be afraid of people...they are more than happy to oblige. she WAS a shy pup....not anymore, and it has only been a couple of weeks.

I have a guy i hooked up with on the net...he has a baby mini pin just a couple of pounds. we are setting up a play date for tomorrow at his place. this way the pups are socialized with out being too overwhelmed by too many dogs and strangers, since my baby is gentle and WAS shy...i am taking it step by step with her.

post a message at the vets in your area, create your own play group...which can make a great puppy sitter exchange list, for all that have pups with no one to watch them...you can drop off at eachothers places...and the pup won't have to be alone...i am planning to do this in my area. one hand washes the other kind of thing...parents of kids do it...why not pups...just make sure they are toys.

good luck.

Mersada-- taking Angie to meet that pom i might adopt...so, she gets exposed to new people, new place and new pups. that is the way to do it.

petsmart may be too overwhelming...ok, gotta go now...i have a TWO hour drive...lol


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

My sister did the petsmart with her golden, but she did it more for the training then the socialization, that was a bonus for her. her dog was always good with other dogs, people she was timid. The Petsmart classes were a great way for her to bond with her puppy and to establish the leader in their relationship so her puppy got confidence in people from that. She learned the basic commands sit, stay, down etc. I am not sure about the distraction aspect, it was a group class, so I am sure there are alot of distractions. and if he can learn during them then, it is more likely he'll listen to you in a different, distracting situation. 

Now the dog is 10 or 11 months and she is going to a local dog training school that just does dog training for a "manners" class (she jumps on people and counter surfs). After they try those classes I'll ask her if she recommends the petsmart or the other dog "school.'

I can't imagine any exposure would be bad, as for the sanitary issue, I would just make sure your Pudding has all his shots. if you bring your pup out to a park they would be exposed to the same things.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

See if you can watch a class first. Our Petsmart also does the training in the middle of the store. I was going to sign up Rex, but after watching, I realized that a lot of the dogs in the class were very agressive, and the teacher wasnt very good at keeping the class orderly. I have heard some people have good experiences, others bad, it depends on the trainer I guess.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy went to a Petsmart training class and it was worthless. If I hadn't gotten a free bag of dog food I would have asked for my money back. The first strike against them was the trainer.. she apparently had been exposed to a dog with Parvo and came and taught the class anyways!







Tuffy was fully vaccinated but I was still worried about him.. and especially worried for the other puppies in the class who hadn't received all their vaccinations. But I stuck through it because she reassured us.. I shouldn't have though. Another strike was the class was full of big dogs.. a Doberman and a Boxer.. who were about 5 times the size of Tuffy. The Boxer took a swipe at Tuffy and the trainer just laughed and laughed.. after that I kept him far away from those two dogs during the so-called socialization time. Another strike, Tuffy learned how to bark from the other dogs. He had not made a peep for 5 months and then all of the sudden he was impossible to shut up. And the final strike, he didn't learn squat. In 7 weeks of training all he learned was how to bark. I taught him more from a video I bought on Amazon in an hour than the entire training class. So, needless to say, I'm not a fan of Petsmart training. But that said, I'd go and see who they do it at your local store and it might be tons better than mine was. Btw, the training video I used was called Train Your Dog - The Positive Gentle Method. Good luck!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your suggestions!
Well, I talked with the trainer at the other dog school, not the Petsmart one. 
Now, that class will also have big dogs but the trainer feels confident that it will be a positive experience. And like you guys, I was concern with Pudding being around huge dogs and getting scared but the trainer said that we shouldn't teach them to be scared of big dogs. I mean we should be careful around strange big dogs but it shouldnt be a fear thing. And I guess under the supervision of the trainer, I'll be less tense about him being around huge dogs.
But then I am not sure about how good the trainer is at Petsmart... 
The other school, though, I like the trainer. I guess I could wait a month and just take Pudding out more. I do take him to pet stores at least once a week. I haven't actually stood there and watched a Petsmart training session but I think I'll stop by Petsmart tonight and get some info. I'll have to see...









And the puppy play group sounds like a great idea! I am not sure where to start looking though. Maybe I'll speak with my vet about it next time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I enrolled Sassy in a puppy class at Petsmart and withdrew her in the 3rd class. There was a Jack Russel in her class that was completely out of control. So I asked for a refund. If you only need socialization you can do that anywhere.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I took Tucker to PetSmart's puppy training and I really enjoyed it. We had a great trainer and a good class of mostly small dogs. Only two bigger dogs, a shnauzer which was a really good dog and some kind of hound I think, but he only showed up for about three classes. Anyway, we had to prove that our dogs had all of their vaccines on the first week. As far as socialization goes, I'm not sure that Tucker did so well, because he doesn't like others (except me and hubby) picking him up and he barks like crazy when people come over. One part of the class was that everyone had to pass the puppies around the circle so each person had to hold all of the puppies (one at a time, of course) for about 20 seconds each and Tucker HATED that part. He struggled to get back to me the whole time. If I take him places, he lets people pet him and all, but NOT hold him. I was actually thinking of putting him in another class to try to socialize him more with other people and animals. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Oh yeah, I also wanted to mention that our trainer said we were one of the best classes ever, because all of the dogs would just sit quietly by their owners a lot of the time while she was talking to us and she said that is soooo unusual. She couldn't believe it.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We have a couple of "recreational dog facilities" in our area, as well as a kennel club with fabulous facilities and trainers, so I take mine to those rather than Petsmart or other petshop affiliated training. They cost about the same, or less, and the atmosphere is completely dedicated to training and fun for the dogs, so it has been a very positive experience for us so far. 

Sylphide got along very well with both big and small dogs in her puppy classes, by the way, and was never threatened by the big ones, even the huge german shepherd who was agressive towards other dogs. I'm still cautious around the big guys, 'cos you never know, but do think that the atmosphere set by a really good trainer has a huge impact on the quality of training and socialization for all the dogs. 

A few pointers on finding a good trainer for your baby: 
1. One thing to look out for is to make sure that your trainer understands the psychology and training methods for small breeds. Ask if s/he has small breed experience, and ask how s/he adapts the training to the needs of a small breed dog. Many trainers own and handle large dogs, and have no idea how to handle a small breed.
2. Don't let him or her use tactics for large dogs on your little one. 
3. Be wary of any trainer that suggests a choke chain - that could kill a Malt baby. 
4. Insist on using a harness even if they recommend collars (a good trainer will know that the harness is better for the Malt because of their fragile tracheas).


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

LOVE the Tuffy experience, LOLOL!!! What a trip.

As for teaching them not to be afraid of big dogs...yeah ok...a 3 pound pup near a 60 pound pup...they wouldn't be normal if they were not somewhat afraid. In that case, make sure you as the pack leader establish to your baby that you will protect her...as long as she feels protected she will be ok.

Today, I took my--once shy--pup to the dollar tree store, she was in the cart in the child seat in her carrier with the top open. Would you believe she just slept the whole time I wheeled her around while shopping. With all the noise in there she just snoozed away. I was kinda proud, because she would get so startled when I first brough her home...to be able to sleep through pushing her around in a cart with all those strangers around...that is trust built well. It's a great feeling to know that your baby knows she is protected.

She is gentle with strangers but, unlike Max was, she isn't all over them licking etc. etc. which I kinda like...she should save her kisses for me! lol. The lady at the bank today thought she was a scarf, at first...that is how quiet this one is....talk about a blessing.

Take them out, expose them to all diff kinds of experiences and noises...you will benefit in the end.

As for puppy play group in your house...make a little flyer and post it at PetSmart and some local vets...most people with pups are so excited but don't know where to turn first...most don't even know what socialization mean. Why pay for it, when you can host at eachothers homes free...less distractions and more comforting than a cold store floor.

Good luck, get them out of that shy stuff...it's never a good thing. The shy ones often turn into the biter.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just saw this thread.. sorry for a late response... but I agree about petsmart... ITS A TOTAL FREE FOR ALL at the one near my house. I would NEVER take kodie there! My sister took her pug there and man... that dog is a CRAZY MAN! He doesnt even know what trainning is!! My sister also told me that one dog was bit at one of the classes!







My sister then signed up for the pug play group they had... godd... her pug did nothing but boss all the other pugs around... he was a crazy man there too! The other pugs werent well behaved either though.. soo I dunno. Just thought I would let you know that you have to be CAREFUL at petsmart!


----------

